# Circle Y Park and Trail flexlite saddle



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello,

I just picked up a new saddle at a local tack shop. It is new but on consignment. It has qh bars and seems to fit better than any saddle I have tried (all the ones I tried were either sq bars fqhb. I have about 2" with no pad in clearance between his withers and the pommel. It doesn't rock or move around on him. So far it is the best fitting saddle I have found. 
My horse is only 4 1/2 years old and I wonder if this is a good idea to spend this much now. The owner is asking $1,100.00 for it. How much should I pay for it if I decide to buy it. One friend told me to start at $750.00 and go up to $800.00 and the other said to go up to $900.00. Like I said the saddle is new but sat where a cat has put tiny scatch marks on the leather and the soft seat. I am worried that if I do purchase this saddle that the seat scratch/pin holes from the cat will start tearing. What do you all think?

As far as fit I took it out for about an hour and did not work up a sweat, but after taking off the saddle/pad the front 2/3 of his hair under the front part of saddle was nice and even and the back 1/3 was not flat but a bit ruffled and unevern? What does this mean?

I have read much about not putting the saddle too far forward (1-2") behind shoulder blade. When I do this the girth is too far back. My friends think I am putting saddle too far back. When I went out for my ride the girth was about 4" behind his leg and when I got back it was about 6" behind his leg. Why do you think this is? 

Any suggetions on this saddle would be appreciated , you might even tell me to keep looking....thanks so much..


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Circle Y saddle*

I might want to add that the girth I used is an older neoprene one that is over 10 years old that I used on my previous horse. I am going to try a felt girth today if it fits. thanks!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had to look where you were located because my local tack shop has the exact same saddle (with a breast collar) used but never on a horse. The owner is asking 1,000 but the shop told me his was willing to go down to the low 800's. I was thinking of buying it for a backup saddle and was going to offer 750 with a maximum of 800. There is no damage to this saddle at all.

As for the way it fits your horse, the ruffled hair on his back could be from the pad not being placed properly, or the saddle being too wide and shifting in the back. It is hard to say without pictures. It could also be the pad you are using. Boomer would have that condition if I used one type of pad but not if I used the 5 Star all wool, 1" pad.

If your saddle is slipping that much I would suspect the saddle may be too wide for him.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Two things I worry about with that Saddle:

(1) If it was made before 2006, Circle Y had a re-call on the Flex Tree, because of damaging Horses Backs.

(2) Circle Y came out with the Flex 2 Tree, it is still a multi-composite material in the Tree, they discontinued that Model earlier this year.

Not good odds, also doing a search I found this Model going in the 600.00 range.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*circle Y*

Thank you both for your input, I DO appreciate it!! 

I rode in it again today for at least 2 hours trying to work up a sweat pattern, which didn't work as well as I wanted. I used a felt girth and a different pad. The saddle ended up slipping back about 2 inches, but it actually seemed like it was in the right place. The girth ended up a good 8 inches back from his leg! It still seems like the best saddle yet, and it really didn't dig unless he raised his head when I met some riders on the trail, they all agreed that he needed a wider saddle. He just doesn't have the "flare" in front like I want to see.

I think it may work better with a wool pad and a cotton cinch. I am so frustrated , but am getting closer, but I will take it back tomorrow and try again for something that my gut feeling tells me is the right one. Thank you again for all the good info!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would look for an older Circle Y or Textan (pre-1990) with a Full QH bar. Use a built up pad if it sits too low. Your horse will likely fill out more in the next year. If not, the saddle will hold its resale value and you can get your money back out of it for a new saddle.

That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*saddle fit*

thanks to all! The shop I am working with sells the 5 star pads. They look real nice, I will probably purchase one. I would really like to buy a used saddle for now but have not had much luck finding one locally. I also know he may grow and fill out. I will try a Tex Tan flex next, that is what they have that has a rounded skirt. Now I have read the square skirt is better for weight distribution. Should I be concerned in any flex saddle. The more i learn, the more confused I get. 

All your advise is good to think about.. thanks


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Not many good flex saddles out there. I have seen article from vets on other forums that are very against them. If you are buying a flex to fit the horse as they fill out they often still don't work correctly. 

I had one of the Circle Y flex and it did some pretty good damage to my horse. She would grind her teeth everytime I cinched up her saddle and had to go on pasture rest for quite a while to let her shoulders heal.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Skirts have NOTHING to do with weight distribution. They're just there to look pretty ;-). The saddle tree and rigging is what is important for weight distribution.


----------

